

Ask HN: Great examples of web app Video tours - twidlit

Video tours are very important conversion drivers. Can we compile a list of great ones and some salient points to observe when making one?
======
barry-cotter
Anki, an online spaced repitition flashcard based learning app
<http://ichi2.net/anki/screencast1.html>

~~~
twidlit
im sorry but i dont see anything remarkable about that screencast.

